# More alternator problems... HELP!



## amalthanerphoto (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys, still having alternator problems....

Read my recent thread here about what's going on; http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...Problems!-HELP!

We have replaced the main lead from the starter to the alternator with a brand new cable, bypassing the starter and going straight to the battery, I pulled out the tach signal wire and the blue wire for the light in the dash and they are undamaged and test out ok on my multimeter. 

Does anyone know what else could cause my alternator to not charge? This is really getting annoying....

Thank you, 
Adam


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

What car is this for?


----------



## amalthanerphoto (Mar 14, 2012)

All sorted! Thank you!


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

amalthanerphoto said:


> All sorted! Thank you!


:thumbup:


----------

